# Would Modern Versions of Legendary Rally Cars Look Like This



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The 2016 edition of the World Rally Championship is upon us with the best teams taking on some of the most grueling driving events the world has to offer. Spines will be compressed, dust will be thrown, and when it comes to spectators, please stay behind the safety line. WRC has steadily been growing in popularity and major manufacturers have taken notice, giving the series new entries in the shape of micro-beast versions of everyday family cars

Today's rally machines are lightning fast honey badgers, devouring each stage in rapid time. But let's time capsule this and give the manufactures free rein just like the glory days of Group B. The geniuses over at Mad Artist Group partnered with CarWow, with artist Yasid Oozear offering a glimpse of what a modern Group B could look like. They also threw in some Dakar-inspired vehicles just for good measure.



























































































source: www.artstation.com , madartistgroup.com


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I would love to see this happen. I loved watching the RAC rally as a kid lol


----------

